# Redirection error in PHP7.1.2 with Squirrelmail



## dpalme (Mar 20, 2017)

I have installed squirremal from the ports tree, and am running into an issue.  The logs have the following error message:


```
PHP Fatal error: Redefinition of parameter $ignore in /usr/local/www/squirrelmail/class/deliver/Deliver_Sendmail.class.php
```

Not seeing any other issues and this is coming from the web error_log.

Suggestions ?

[edit] one additional item I'm noticing is that when sending a message after clicking on send it returns a blank page and the message is never sent.


----------



## usdmatt (Mar 20, 2017)

Might want to raise a PR with the port.
I've just installed it and that file has a line that looks like the following -

```
function initStream($message, $sendmail_path, $ignore=0, $ignore='', $ignore='', $ignore='', $ignore='', $ignore=false, $ignore='', $ignore=array()) {
```

Those 8 variables with the same name should be $ignore_1, $ignore_2, etc according to the original sources. I haven't managed to look into what's messing that file up though.

Edit: There's no maintainer so I'm not sure how easy it'll be to get it fixed..


----------



## dpalme (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm tempted to delete squirrelmail and install roundcube


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2017)

I would suggest sticking to PHP 5.6 for squirrelmail. It _should_ work on PHP 7.x but there's no official confirmation of that. So it's going to be a bit of a hit and miss whether or not it works on 7.1.


----------

